# Verzauberkunst > 300



## Evilkiller (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich hab mich un meinen Berufen umgeskilled jetzt ist die Frage wo muss ich hin um Verzauberkunst höher als 300 zu skillen? (bin Horde)

mfG Evilkiller


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Juli 2007)

Ich habe die Datenbank mal nach einem neutralen Großmeister durchsucht, hoffe, dieser kann dir weiterhelfen:
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19540

BTW, ich würde deinen Beitrag gerne verschieben, allerdings fehlt das dazugehörige Unterforum (noch).^^


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juli 2007)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber  Die Hordenvariante des Verzauberkunstgroßmeisters ist Felannia auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.


----------



## Evilkiller (21. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Juhu jetzt nur noch hoch skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

